# Starting my Dream Job (Perfect timing) 10% off for forum members



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Short Story: New Charter fishing business, *Heller High Water Charters LLC*, inshore-offshore-bluewater. 10% off for forum members on any Charter. All price ranges available.

Long Story:
I have basically been a swim coach in Florida since I could hold a job. In 2004 my wife and I founded SEASTARS Aquatics Inc. A free year round swim team for challenged children. In addition to the swim team we work with wheelchair bound, cerebral palsy, autistic, emotionally handicap, and profound individuals. The swim team program is provided at no cost. This program is funded by donations, grants, and especially private swim lessons (anyone, any ability). This has been a growing non-profit and has stabilized to allow me my real dream..........Charter Fishing. 

In October 09 my wife and I decided I would take the leap and in February 2010 I formed officially formed Heller High Water Charters LLC. Since then and up until May I had begun moving full speed ahead and set the business up right. Web site, rack cards, all licensing (except federal reef and pelagic permits-once waters open back up I will purchase asap), a few new rods and reels, and the regular business stuff. After the oil spill I hesitated to progress however I invested almost everything and would take a big hit if I turned back. So I push on in hopes of making my second business just as successful as the first.

Since I have never sold a boat I purchased (my kids) I have 3 boats to offer and three different experiences. All forum members will recieve 10% discount on any Charter. I realize my timing could not be worse however SEASTARS was formed 2 months before Hurricane Ivan, and I hope HHW Charters can overcome this current oil spill. 

I am currently doing a few charters running east and fishing near Navarre. I hope that as I progress the business the waters also progressively open. I offer any and all types of fishing everything from backwater reds to blue-water tuna and everything in between. I hope the forum welcomes my new business and comes fishing with me. I love to catch fish, but love taking people fishing even more. Check out the web site for more info. PFF and Big Bend fishing have been a huge help to my fishing progression so much so I named the business after my forum name. I thank everyone on here and hope you give me a chance to take you fishing. 
I have been fishing North Florida since the late 90's and Pensacola since 2003. I still have a lot to learn but also can offer a lot too. I love to jig!

Chaz Heller

HellerHighWaterCharters.COM
850-529-8655


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Respect.

I love to see people following their dreams and taking risks, only live once!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Good for you. Good luck!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks again PFF and looking forward to posting reports of great trips.


----------



## jmh41190 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck and much respect. Hope your business prospers once waters open for good.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Best wishes for your new endeavor.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Dream job*

That is one of my dream jobs to have as well. I hope it work out for you and your family.


----------

